Ask HN: How do you separate art from the artist? - Toyentrepreneur
======
thedevindevops
My sister-in-law could be lured away from the canvas with a good bottle of red
wine but you'd need dynamite to separate my brother from his record deck...

------
cryptozeus
Care to elaborate ?

------
artur_makly
try that with Cosby..

